# Favorite engine sounds?



## Don Nguyen (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a lot. I'll just post them periodically.

Here's the most recent favorite (starts at 0:34):

[video=youtube_share;_9YipIT2hXw]http://youtu.be/_9YipIT2hXw?t=34s[/video]

My long time favorite:

[video=youtube;81zhOQ5PvaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81zhOQ5PvaE[/video]


----------



## shankster (Feb 22, 2013)

sorry double post


----------



## shankster (Feb 22, 2013)

The car chase scene in Bullitt.. American muscle at it's finest!


----------



## rdmalak (Feb 22, 2013)

This is one of my favorites. 

[video=youtube_share;f7OWYOKLjUs]http://youtu.be/f7OWYOKLjUs[/video]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted this here once before, but it's worth posting again...

[video=youtube;89J3_p34qN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89J3_p34qN0[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 23, 2013)

Man those are beautiful.

Some bikes:

[video=youtube;ph-n7-naQxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph-n7-naQxo[/video]
[video=youtube;q21_fJqPCOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q21_fJqPCOA[/video]


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;PsiKbHrHBbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsiKbHrHBbQ[/video]


----------



## ecchef (Feb 23, 2013)

No video or audio, but the best engine sound _I_ know came from my '86 VFR750 with a Yoshimura race pipe (short can). 
That thing could crack bus windshields going through the Lincoln tunnel. Loads of fun.


----------



## swarfrat (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qhV1f1g-HLA]http://youtu.be/qhV1f1g-HLA[/video]


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pgd8yYvs0jA]http://youtu.be/pgd8yYvs0jA[/video]


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 23, 2013)

2JZGTE, RB25DET, RB26DET, SR20DET, 3SGTE, L28, 13B, 1JZGTE, 4G63, 4AGE, Beams 3SGE and so on.


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 23, 2013)

Carrera GT 
love the howl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=259g81XADfo
[video=youtube;259g81XADfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=259g81XADfo[/video]


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvbkz_hans-stuck-bmw-m3-gtr-au-nurburgrin_auto


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 23, 2013)

That M3. Unbelievable.

Here's a ridiculous one:

[video=youtube;_ddn1eUTwPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ddn1eUTwPY[/video]


----------



## Igasho (Feb 23, 2013)

Honda RC51 With moriwaki exhaust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jJnvk5bn_Y


----------



## cnochef (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y2wQjOBTqW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2wQjOBTqW4[/video]


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 23, 2013)

It's hard to beat this in my book - it's like music to my ears. 

[video=youtube;0aIdJozenn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aIdJozenn8[/video]


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 23, 2013)

> 2JZGTE, RB25DET, RB26DET, SR20DET, 3SGTE, L28, 13B, 1JZGTE, 4G63, 4AGE, Beams 3SGE and so on.



someone here loves his JDM =D


----------



## cnochef (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hjYepXJiix4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjYepXJiix4&list=UUluD7Qu0FzN-4R9qsxJNl3w&index=6[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 23, 2013)

These are all great. That dart is beautiful....

[video=youtube;uUku1oEZSWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUku1oEZSWs[/video]


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's some old school - 

[video=youtube;ttJe8PsoF0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ttJe8PsoF0M[/video]

I'm from Detroit and this is the kind of stuff I grew up on. If you are any kind of gear head and go to mid Florida do yourself a favor and go to Don Garlits' Museum of Drag Racing. 

garlits.com/


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 23, 2013)

Man, I was just in mid Florida a couple months ago. Next time...

One of the related videos to that drag racer was this. Pretty insane.

[video=youtube;9cazLjkTKG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9cazLjkTKG0#![/video]


----------



## Birnando (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmm, I need to make a recording of my Prius


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 23, 2013)

Birnando said:


> Hmm, I need to make a recording of my Prius



No one wants to hear . . . nothing . . .


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 23, 2013)

love this one. lmao
[video=youtube;OiKFCzMxJik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiKFCzMxJik&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=32[/video]

this to. gotta love big turbo.
[video=youtube;lB2qsj4Tzm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB2qsj4Tzm0&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=83[/video]

and best sound comes from rotary power.
[video=youtube;jTj_j_jfyBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTj_j_jfyBk&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=116[/video]
[video=youtube;pQcMlJmz2Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQcMlJmz2Zs&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=101[/video]


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 23, 2013)

turbo subaru boxer with 3" exhaust
v8 and v12 firarri
03 cobra with pulley and exhaust that whine is sexy


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 23, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> turbo subaru boxer with 3" exhaust
> v8 and v12 firarri
> 03 cobra with pulley and exhaust that whine is sexy



whats a firarri? :dontknow:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 23, 2013)

Mr.Magnus said:


> love this one. lmao
> [video=youtube;OiKFCzMxJik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiKFCzMxJik&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=32[/video]



What in the world is happening here????

Those rotaries....mhmmmm....


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 23, 2013)

Mr.Magnus said:


> whats a firarri? :dontknow:



An Italian sports car made largely of coniferous trees. :rofl2:


----------



## ecchef (Feb 23, 2013)

The Ducati is friggin awesome. I stand corrected....puts my Honda to shame.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 23, 2013)

?


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 23, 2013)

Chifunda said:


> An Italian sports car made largely of coniferous trees. :rofl2:



haha i was posting on my phone i have no idea the auto correct it was going for.


----------



## Anpanman (Feb 23, 2013)

Turn your volume up just a little and feel how the hair on your arms (if it isn´t shaven of) starts to stand straight. 
1.5 liters of supercharged vintage formula V12.

[video=youtube;RBKUQPjQ16I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBKUQPjQ16I[/video]


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 24, 2013)

the original underground car video:
couldnt get it to properly embed; here the link:
http://www.streetfire.net/video/rendezvous_2097834.htm

and lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhZ_o833NtI&feature=player_embedded
[video=youtube;IhZ_o833NtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhZ_o833NtI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a Ducati 1100S with Leo Vince SBK pipes and it makes the best exhaust sound that I have heard!


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 25, 2013)

Spike, you need one of these! It even comes in red.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Mar 31, 2013)

Gotta bring this thread back.

[video=youtube;ESbi994dKvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESbi994dKvI[/video]
[video=youtube;OGQPHy_2b8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGQPHy_2b8g[/video]
[video=youtube;mOfu4e8TEs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=mOfu4e8TEs0&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 31, 2013)

I know it's more exhaust than engine, but I've always been a huge fan of German sports. Perfect example for me - BE R32. Love, LOVE this car!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 31, 2013)

rdmalak said:


> This is one of my favorites.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;f7OWYOKLjUs]http://youtu.be/f7OWYOKLjUs[/video]



Aston, my dream car. Still waiting for THAT paycheck...


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 31, 2013)

Got steering?

[video=youtube;mOfu4e8TEs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=mOfu4e8TEs0&feature=endscreen[/video][/QUOTE]


----------



## kartman35 (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;FBcAPcRjCa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBcAPcRjCa8[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd love to try karting some day. How much of an investment is it to take on that hobby?


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 1, 2013)

used to drive karts as a hobby during the summer. my friend is/was a pro kart driver. he taught a bunch of potential "F1 guys"...


----------



## kartman35 (Apr 1, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> I'd love to try karting some day. How much of an investment is it to take on that hobby?



If you just want to do laps its not too bad....but if you get into racing its VERY expensive.

A brand new kart with a 28 hp Rotax Max engine (Spec engine with centrifugal clutch and electric start and rev limiter to keep maintenance down) costs about 8500. The engine will need maintenance every 50 hours or so. The engine in the video is cheaper to buy...but revs super high and needs very frequent maintenance and parts from italy... much more $$$ long term. Also it is direct drive so to start it you have to run next to it and jump in like in the video

Track time is usually around 50 bucks a day. Of course you need a trailer to carry it around, lots of metric tools and somewhere to keep it all....

If you like adrenaline however....theres nothing like going around a corner at 2.5g...


----------



## kartman35 (Apr 1, 2013)

ummm never mind how many gs....2.5 might be a little high....but its lots of gs...at least I bruised my ribs pretty bad one time and i was wearing a rib protector too...


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow that is quite the investment indeed. Not sure if I actually want to do full on racing, but just a few laps here and there with some friends was what I was interested in. I'll have to see what my local track charges for some casual karting fun.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 1, 2013)

pretty cheap karting out here so i did that for a while so yeah


----------



## kartman35 (Apr 1, 2013)

Casual karting fun usually runs about 20-25$ for ten minutes and most places will organize mini grand prixs for groups including 5 minute practice 5 minute qualifying and a ten minute race for around 50 bucks per person or so. 

However they are usually built like tanks with massive bumpers all the way around and 6.5-10 hp lawn mower engines with very hard tires (Soft tires are the most expensive aspect of karting...they wear out pretty fast). Don't get me wrong it can be a lot of fun, but the difference between that and the kart in the video is like a prius vs a ferrari. (And they don't make that sound either).

Some places will rent high performance karts, but there's usually a course you have to take, and the karts are fragile so if you run into the tires you'll do $damage$. 

I guess I misunderstood when you mentioned the word "investment"...sounded like you wanted your own equipment


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 2, 2013)

I had always thought about both. Casual would just be fun here and there, but some real track practice and stuff always interested me.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 14, 2013)

Bumping this for a b-e-a-utiful piece of work.

[video=youtube;v-PIGxNlpTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-PIGxNlpTw[/video]


----------



## Sambal (Jul 14, 2013)

No video clip but the sound of an old thumper of an engine on an old timber fishing boat especially when it's just starting out from the jetty: Thump---Thump--Thump-Thump-Thump-ThumpThumpThumpThump . . . . . in accelerating cadence.

And, just about any Ducati V-twin calls my name I reckon!


----------



## Stumblinman (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;q_0xifuTqVA]http://youtu.be/q_0xifuTqVA[/video]


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ocZ0veZjiBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocZ0veZjiBs[/video]
@ 2:00 mark


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 15, 2013)

For you panda: the ultimate in rotary.

[video=youtube;sxXtpMngivM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxXtpMngivM[/video]

EDIT: Warning, loud!


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2013)

yea that is the most badass sound. i also like lexus lfa noise.


----------

